# How long does it take to get a good body?



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so this is probably asked a lot, but I couldn't really find a thread so thought I'd ask just in case.

I'm just starting out at the moment - about 2 weeks in. I used to run half-marathons, so body fat isn't too bad (11.6% apparently), but I'm a bit lacking on the muscle (30 push ups is about the limit). The question is really how long will it take to gain some serious muscle (by which I mean a defined six pack, and pecs which are clearly muscle and not just flab).

Also, will protein shakes etc. make much of a difference, and if so, roughly how much?

I'm on "study leave" at the moment, so can literally go to the gym as much as is necessary, beats studying that's for sure.

Oh and I'm 18 by the way.

Cheers


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, lots to take in there.

A six pack is more about diet than training but obviously training plays it's part. You have to get to somewhere along the lines of 10%(ish) bodyfat before it will show through. Although being a powerlifter and nearer 25% b/f I will never know!!

Training more does not mean you will get quicker results either, in fact rest is just as important.

So to answer your question...how long is a piece of string!

If you have great natural physique and genetics you could be there in months, if you are like me it's never going to happen!! But once you have a 'good body' it doesn't stop there - you will always see room for improvement!!


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lloyd, never say never, hard work always pays off!

and Newbie, the "how long is a piece of string" quotation is perfect. it's all about you! rest is very important, being a beginner i wouldnt train any more than 4 days a week max. just get the right programme!

Oh and protein shakes... they will only account for 5% of your muscle growth, they're not that important at all. I take them just because i always have and i don't get chance to get much protein elsewhere but if i stopped today i wouldnt feel any worse.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

The honest answer... it'll probably take you forever - training is very much like pringles and there will always be something that you want to improve on or that just isnt 'so'.

protein is important - whether it be through food or shakes is very important for recovery.. as is sufficient rest.

I think most of us are the same.. you start out and you think 'In 3 months Ill have this, this and this' and then three months comes and you're thinking 'In six months, ill have that'.. then six turns to 12... etc..etc.etc..

its a lifestyle


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

andyboro said:


> its a lifestyle


Couldnt be more true :nod:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless your me then not long!!  )


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

franki3 said:


> Unless your me then not long!!  )


depends on how high you set the bar i suppose  lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Your not a newbie so you get away with that lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Modest as always, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you can make a big difference in your first 6 months if you knuckle down.


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers for the answers guys - trying to bulk out a bit for uni so 3 1/2 months is what I'm working with. Starting to see some small results already - now have a visible "two pack" (basically the line between the pecs continues down) after exercise, so something's definitely happening.

Reckon 2 months till a 6 pack is a bit optimistic?


----------



## 3man (Jun 17, 2011)

It depends on what kind of 6 pack you're after. I have friends who have what I like to call a thin pack; a pretty rubbish set of abs with no other muscles. Just make sure you are setting a goal for your entire body and not just the abs. Most people with these short term goals completely abandon the essentials of legs and cardio- or do those days half arsed.

Protein is essential. You'll get cynics with a bit of weight on them saying tired old cliche's of "urrrr you don't wanna be drinkin that muck bla blah blah" usually in between their sets of slinging the weights around and grunting a lot.

My advice is get in the mindset of making the gym an essential part of your schedule. I spent my first year training when I liked and it was pointless, I pulled my finger out and acquired the basic knowledge. Men's Health mag bores the s**t out of me nowadays but when I started its quite good for constantly reminding you certain things so maybe get one of their 3 month trial for a quid (Men's Fitness mag also offer similar trials and you just cancel via email).

I have too many friends who just don't treat it seriously enough- when they do go they avoid the free weights and only do the exercises they find easy- I have 2 friends that actually refer to their workout as "the circuit" such is the repetive nature of their workouts. They they come to me 4 weeks before they go on holiday and ask me what can they do.


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm aiming to do a bit of a bulk before I cut, so hopefully it won't just be a thin pack... training the legs just because I reckon it's quite easy to put on a bit of muscle mass there (meaning I hopefully won't have to cut my diet so much to burn fat once I start cutting).


----------



## 3man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats good to hear. The fact that you've joined a forum tells me you're more serious than most starters. I recommend you take progress pics of yourself as the improvements will be so gradual you won't notice it and there are going to be days where you leave the gym thinking "I've not made any progress here". So they're always a decent barometer to keep the motivation up- and if theres no visible progress it may suggest to you that things need changing.

And returning to the abs discussion- Everyone has different methods but when I had as much free time as you I found the best way to build mine was to dedicate a day to abs, which would be an hours worth of different abs execises (and proper ones too, not them momentum using swinging frame things) focusing on upper, middle, bottom, core and sides. Then I'd finish off with at least an hour cardio.

I found working abs after I've knackered myself out on other muscle groups didn't have any real effect.


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've considered trying to do a day just for abs, but find it doesn't really work - what exercises did you do? At the moment I'm basically just doing crunches and russian twists (3x40) every morning, then again at night.

Cheers


----------



## 3man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah a dedicated day doesn't seem to work for most people, they either get bored or find they've done every exercise they know within 20 minutes

I saw and felt a great improvement on the rotary torso which is this machine






If youve got one of these it is important that you dont just swing from side to side like almost every user at my gym seems to do. I put it at a weight that challenges me the same way any other exercise would as opposed to an easy weight which seems to be another mistake people make.

Other exercises that work for me; the plank with feet on a swiss ball. Ill hold for about 60 secs

Elbow to opposite knee crunches like these 




although I find it more effective to do these slower and do one arm at at a time

Lying on a bosu ball is also good for core. Rest lower back on the bosu, straighten body to an obtuse angle that starts to pull your abs, then hold


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers mate - will take a look around my gym tomorrow, see if they've got one of those machines. I tried those crunches before - they work well, but rather uncomfortable (not in the good I can feel the burn way).

Cheers again!


----------

